# Huron Curiosity



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was thinking of floating the Huron tomorrow. Anyone been down there this weekend? I was wondering if there were any reports of fish hitting the river and if the rain the other day did anything for the water levels. Thanks......


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

Gunrod: been following it pretty close, not much happening. dont let that stop you though we need some honest reports. with the little rain we had and cool temps something going to break open here soon. good luck if you go and look forward to your report....Jeff


----------



## barbecueboy (Jul 2, 2004)

I fished the stretch through Ann Arbor last night and didn't catch anything. I started with streamers, saw surface activity and switched to an ant, then the surface activity shut down ... until I went back to the streamer.

It was a pretty night, at least.
I'm probably going to head to Hudson Mills or Delhi tonight. I've heard there's been some nice action in that part of the river. Water is pretty low, though.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 21, 2004)

I put in at Pt Mouilee and went upriver Saturday morning and floated my way from the railroad bridge back down. The conditions were rough around 8:30am but once the rain blew through, it was my own river to fish. 
I hooked 2 salmon and caught 2 muskies and 3 pike. The river was cloudy but still fishable and the day was overall beautifull.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks......turns out I didn't make it out due to a doctor's appointment that ran late. Hopefully we'll get some rain and I'll make it out next week.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Tracker,

What's the river like near the mouth. Can you take an aluminum boat up or do you need a canoe? I fished near the railroad and Flatrock. Lots of obstacles.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I haven't been down there recently so low water could be a problem but normally you can motor up from the mouth of the river.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 21, 2004)

The channel from Pt Mouilee to the bridge is low at times but if you stay in the middle and trim the motor, you can make it no problem. Of course though, I am using my 14' aluminum boat with a 10 hp so I can really get through the skinny water. There is a Wayne County ramp by the bridge but I think that they will be closing it very soon. I am not to fond of this ramp due to the way the dock sits and the overall ramp layout.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

They brought the water up a little this week. I've fished twice for about 1.5 hours each time... small smallmouth and small walleye to show for it. All in all just happy to catch a fish on that river. Lots of weeds in the river where I was fishing... is it like that all the way down to the mouth?

Zob


----------



## Tracker (Sep 21, 2004)

There are lots of deep holes and wood along many stretches of the river all the way down. It has been pretty much a local secret this river, you just have to be patient and fish it as you would say the Ausable. Many people only fish this river at Hurock Park but do you only think that the fish go up the river to be at the dam? Don't let the weeds fool you, the fish hit this river more than most people give it credit for


----------

